# ? 22 Ammo ?



## Raptured

Oh where, oh where has it gone? 
I've never heard of a valid reason why production can't keep up with the demand. I, like many of you would like to have a few rounds on hand but it's very rare! 
Does anyone really know what the truth is about the shortage?


----------



## Bird

Hoarders. People just buying it up in case the sky starts falling. No BS, read an article in American Rifleman or Guns and Ammo a few months back. The 22 ammo manufacturers are making it as fast as they can. The article had actual production numbers from a couple 22 ammo makers and it was staggering.


----------



## muney pit

There are people who are still sitting at walmart at 6 in the morning on the days ammo come in. But yea, i dont believe for one secound that the same amount of 22lr ammo is being made now that was being made before obama's panic. Proof is ive yet to the federal 525 box of ammo anywhere. Even from the neckbeards


----------



## mrsh978

As above - the greedy ,sorry sobs are at Wally world , academy , bass pro - buying to resale . It is sad you cannot look forward to plinking because some sphincter is pinching a buck . You have to search the net to find ammo


----------



## JimG

Five years ago, when a typical customer went into Academy he would buy a box or two of .22's. And leave the rest on the shelf. 

Now the same customer, if he sees twenty boxes, will buy them all. That is what is creating the shortage.


----------



## Bone Cruncher

If you are in a pinch and need 22 ammo you can go to ammoseek.com or gunbot.net and find it there. You guys are right about those hoarding individuals, they are afraid of what the current White House occupant has up his sleeve.


----------



## dwilliams35

As I understand, they're actually making more than they did pre-panic: the hoarders just have the total demand up higher than production capacity.


----------



## Moonpie

Several reasons:
1.) Manufacturers haven't increased production substantially. Yes they might have thrown on an extra shift here and there but overall none of them have increased tonnage going out the door.
2.) Manufacturers aren't going to increase production. None of them have attempted build new production. Why? Many reasons for another thread. 
3.) What ammo that does get out and onto store shelves is snapped up by buyers. 
Many of these "Neckbeards" are trying to make $$$ off re-selling the ammo.


----------



## mas360

Give it another year or two and many today hoarders will sell their stash to pay off credit card bills.....time to go bargain shopping....


----------



## Stuart

Many factors, as mentioned. I hoarded my stash (6k rounds) a few years ago over several months before it all got crazy. I've pretty much just been sitting on that waiting for the zombie apocalypse and shoot what I can scrounge up now and then. 

I saw some 50 round boxes yesterday and passed them up and nobody else was waiting at the counter either. That gives me a glimmer of hope. I think the resellers pretty much go after the bricks and the good stuff like CCI mini-mags. 

You think 22 lr is hard to find, go looking for 22 mag. You can find 17 hmr all day long but not 22 mag.


----------



## TranTheMan

A fellow that I know only owns a Sig Mosquito .22, not a serious shooter, but during the last year he managed to hoard 8,000 rounds of .22 lr. I was so surprised!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

muney pit said:


> There are people who are still sitting at walmart at 6 in the morning on the days ammo come in. But yea, i dont believe for one secound that the same amount of 22lr ammo is being made now that was being made before obama's panic. Proof is ive yet to the federal 525 box of ammo anywhere. Even from the neckbeards


I haven't seen any Federal since December 2012 either. I blame neckbeards and 13erssad3sm


----------



## Tx_Biologist

I'm waiting on a political change in a few years. Then see what happens to all that ammo when the fear mongering is gone. It might get really cheap. Look at the prices of AR's.


----------



## Tortuga

If I was worried about the 'zombies' I think I would like something a little stouter than .22LR...


----------



## TIMBOv2

Tortuga said:


> If I was worried about the 'zombies' I think I would like something a little stouter than .22LR...


Shot placement is everything, we used a 22 LR on the kill floor in our ag shop. if they will drop a 1500 lb steer they ought to drop a 2-300 lb zombie pretty easy.

AIM SMALL, MISS SMALL:texasflag


----------



## Stuart

TIMBOv2 said:


> Shot placement is everything, we used a 22 LR on the kill floor in our ag shop. if they will drop a 1500 lb steer they ought to drop a 2-300 lb zombie pretty easy.
> 
> AIM SMALL, MISS SMALL:texasflag


Bingo !


----------



## muney pit

TIMBOv2 said:


> Shot placement is everything, we used a 22 LR on the kill floor in our ag shop. if they will drop a 1500 lb steer they ought to drop a 2-300 lb zombie pretty easy.
> 
> AIM SMALL, MISS SMALL:texasflag


That easy to do when your target isnt moveing though. Not saying it cant be done, but ya cant look past the forgiveness of a center fire vs rimfire. As with all these kind of arguments, i just say, use what ever you have, want and can shoot well. This is America and its our choice ..... for now.


----------



## dwilliams35

muney pit said:


> That easy to do when your target isnt moveing though. Not saying it cant be done, but ya cant look past the forgiveness of a center fire vs rimfire. As with all these kind of arguments, i just say, use what ever you have, want and can shoot well. This is America and its our choice ..... for now.


 Sometimes, having an immobile target doesn't even help; I've had .22 bounce off a cow skull from 6 inches before. Sometimes, ya just gotta go bigger. I use a .38 if I have to do that now.


----------



## boom!

22LR is the preferred round of the Israeli Mossad.


----------



## Stuart

Most of us that visit this section are pretty savvy about firearms and ammo. Of course .22lr has limitations, but it's still deadly. The gun world is sort of like the boating world, some guys need a SCB with a three hundy hanging off the back. Me, I have a 50 tiller and catch all the fish I want. 

If something ever happens and I have to "bug out", the 22 is what I'm grabbing for well known reasons.


----------



## B-Money

Who is buying the ammo from the scalpers??? 15c for 22lr and 50c for 22wmr does not make sense. You can buy real bullets for that kind of money.

In marketing class they talked about "rational consumer." I think that was a bunch of ****.


----------



## theeyeguy

I've got some coming in but I can rarely get more than a case at a time from my distributors. Hell, I can't even get any 17 HMR for me to shoot.


----------



## TIMBOv2

theeyeguy said:


> I've got some coming in but I can rarely get more than a case at a time from my distributors. Hell, I can't even get any 17 HMR for me to shoot.


They had a bunch in academy in Tyler a few weeks ago, but I was looking for 17 Mach2's. Them lil bastages are way hard to find. At least for me they are.


----------



## TIMBOv2

muney pit said:


> That easy to do when your target isnt moveing though. Not saying it cant be done, but ya cant look past the forgiveness of a center fire vs rimfire. As with all these kind of arguments, i just say, use what ever you have, want and can shoot well. This is America and its our choice ..... for now.


I like moving targets!


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Bobby Miller said:


> Who is buying the ammo from the scalpers??? 15c for 22lr and 50c for 22wmr does not make sense. You can buy real bullets for that kind of money.
> 
> In marketing class they talked about "rational consumer." I think that was a bunch of ****.


I have no idea. I am still getting CCI Mini-Mags for like 7-8c. I am not getting cases at a time but a couple of boxes here and there is more than enough.


----------



## flatscat1

Cabela's has a 500 round box in stock:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...792580;cat104691780;cat104536080#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## bearintex

TIMBOv2 said:


> They had a bunch in academy in Tyler a few weeks ago, but I was looking for 17 Mach2's. Them lil bastages are way hard to find. At least for me they are.


Good luck there. It is a dying round. Once I shoot up the 1K or so I have on hand, it will get reamed to 17HMR. Shame, too, it's such a great rabbit and squirrel round.


----------



## Bottomsup

There was a video about how CCI makes the .22 rounds but its been removed. They produce 2 million rounds a day yet none are on the shelves. Thats just one manufacturer.


----------



## Raptured

I found a few boxes at W World today, Winchester SuperX 100ct for $7 ea. I guess I hit the time just right. They didn't have much on hand, I left the rest for someone else. I could have easily gone back for more, they are limiting 3 boxes per customer per day. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Bottomsup said:


> There was a video about how CCI makes the .22 rounds but its been removed. They produce 2 million rounds a day yet none are on the shelves. Thats just one manufacturer.


But you have to remember that most likely they make other round on that same machine. Like in many different businesses they switch out what they manufacture. They might use that machine to make .22 for a few weeks or months and then switch it out for 9mm.

There are production runs for different ammo. Several years ago we were looking for 7x57 brass for reloading and was told that that manufacturer only made that brass in January so being that it was October there would not be anymore until the next January. And sure enough towards the end of the January that following year I started getting email notices that different stores had the brass in stock again.

So yes they can make 2 million a day but what day is that going to be.


----------



## Bottomsup

michaelbaranowski said:


> But you have to remember that most likely they make other round on that same machine. Like in many different businesses they switch out what they manufacture. They might use that machine to make .22 for a few weeks or months and then switch it out for 9mm.
> 
> There are production runs for different ammo. Several years ago we were looking for 7x57 brass for reloading and was told that that manufacturer only made that brass in January so being that it was October there would not be anymore until the next January. And sure enough towards the end of the January that following year I started getting email notices that different stores had the brass in stock again.
> 
> So yes they can make 2 million a day but what day is that going to be.


Yes but if you have watched the video its pretty much a round specific assembly line. No easy switching around. I believe they produce the highest profit/demand ammo before any low profit .22's.


----------



## Stuart

Yeah, I would think 22lr is dedicated tooling, but I have no idea.


----------



## dwilliams35

I think you can do several different rimfires on those machines; that's why the .17 HM2 is unobtanium right now; not enough demand to pull a machine off .22lr production.


----------



## muney pit

dwilliams35 said:


> I think you can do several different rimfires on those machines; that's why the .17 HM2 is unobtanium right now; not enough demand to pull a machine off .22lr production.


If your needing some.
http://gun-deals.com/list/ammo/.17+HMR


----------



## dwilliams35

muney pit said:


> If your needing some.
> http://gun-deals.com/list/ammo/.17+HMR


. That's HMR, not HM2... Note they don't even have it on the search menu anymore. HM2 may not survive this.


----------



## muney pit

dwilliams35 said:


> . That's HMR, not HM2... Note they don't even have it on the search menu anymore. HM2 may not survive this.


Is that the mach 2?

ETA WoW just looked for the mach 2. Your probly right. If ya cant get any more ammo its a paper weight


----------



## Stuart

I saw some 17 WSM at Academy the other day.


----------



## dwilliams35

Stuart said:


> I saw some 17 WSM at Academy the other day.


That may be on different machines. That's a necked down .27 rimfire; all the other .17's are just varying lengths of .22.. The .27 was an industrial cartridge, not a firearm cartridge, so it probably didn't get the same effect from the panic. I would imagine they cranked those out at a normal rate through the whole thing, with normal demand.


----------



## Bottomsup

dwilliams35 said:


> That may be on different machines. That's a necked down .27 rimfire; all the other .17's are just varying lengths of .22.. The .27 was an industrial cartridge, not a firearm cartridge, so it probably didn't get the same effect from the panic. I would imagine they cranked those out at a normal rate through the whole thing, with normal demand.


The .17's are not all varying lengths of .22's. The .17hmr is a necked down .22 mag and the .17m2 is a .22lr necked down.


----------



## Raptured

Saw a few boxes of 17hmr at WMart this morning at Beltway8 near Beechnut in west Houston, don't know the price everthing was a mess/mixed up.


----------



## theeyeguy

I have 10 bricks of hornady V-max coming in next week if anyone needs any. I'm at or lower than academy on it.

As to hm2, good luck. I haven't seen it at all since the runs started. I've gotten a good bit of 22lr in followed by 17hmr and the extremely rare 22mag. I have 22 mag on the way in next week, as well.


----------



## dwilliams35

Bottomsup said:


> The .17's are not all varying lengths of .22's. The .17hmr is a necked down .22 mag and the .17m2 is a .22lr necked down.


 My point was really more that it was an industrial cartridge as opposed to the standard various .22 firearm cartridges; they came from a different world entirely. I don't know if they use the same machines for a .22 WMR and a .22 LR, but I can just about guarantee you they're different for a .27 industrial cartridge, or at least historically have been. If I'm not mistaken, the casings for the .17 HMR and HM2 are made on the same machines as their parent .22 cartridges; there is no "firearm" .27 rimfire to have the similar shared arrangements, at least nothing current.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Bottomsup said:


> Yes but if you have watched the video its pretty much a round specific assembly line. No easy switching around. I believe they produce the highest profit/demand ammo before any low profit .22's.


No it is not a quick switch. There are dies to switch out and adjustments to make.


----------



## dwilliams35

michaelbaranowski said:


> No it is not a quick switch. There are dies to switch out and adjustments to make.


 I really have some pretty serious doubts that they're even the same machines: rimfire would pretty much require a completely different process than a centerfire round. I can see that being an issue with 9mm vs. 38 Super or something, but as I understand, the rimfires are all off in their own world.


----------



## Raptured

Over the past 2 weeks I've been watching a few stores online and going inside to talk with the store personnel. I've found out 22 ammo is available, in limited quantities, you just have to be there at the right time. I was able to purchase some and it seems to be flowing better now than it has in the past. It is out there, sometimes it may be mixed in w/other calibre or on a lower shelf, away from eye level. Be diligent, it can be found at the right place at the right time! W World is where I saw most of the stock.


----------



## Raptured

Last week Academy had Rem Thunderbolt 500 rds for about $25, not bad! The bad thing is I just saw a posting in the free classified, he's selling 2 500's for $100, absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## muney pit

Raptured said:


> Last week Academy had Rem Thunderbolt 500 rds for about $25, not bad! The bad thing is I just saw a posting in the free classified, he's selling 2 500's for $100, absolutely ridiculous!


Yep, i saw that to. I bet he stood in line all morning for those boxs to. Thats why us normal people still dont see any ammo out because of these people still getting to the store at 6am and buying it all, just to try and sell it at a retarded price


----------



## mrsh978

Ya and he is so proud he is selling it a great " deal " ... What a dousche and all the others like him


----------



## Moonpie

Raptured said:


> Last week Academy had Rem Thunderbolt 500 rds for about $25, not bad! The bad thing is I just saw a posting in the free classified, he's selling 2 500's for $100, absolutely ridiculous!


The correct tactic here is to starve the beast.
Big Dumb Stupid Leonard needs to STOP paying these neckbeards these prices.
If Mr. Neckbeard can't sell he will stop the vulture act at the ammo counter every morning.


----------

